# Work visa for Australians going to America



## r+fconsultant (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi there! My boyfriend is Australian and trying to move with me to America. He's looking for a visa that will allow him to stay in the United States and work for a year. Does anyone have experience with getting these visas?


----------



## dualcitizen (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi r+fconsultant

This really depends on his skillset.If ahe applies for a job that requires theoretical or technical expertise in specialized fields such as in IT, architecture, engineering, mathematics, science, and medicine. Any job could come under the H-1B visa requirement as long as it is a graduate level job basically.

US H-1B Visa occupation list | Workpermit.com


----------

